# I want a Female Russian Tortoise (TX)



## keiraliang (May 8, 2010)

I want a Female Russian Tortoise! I am in TX

Let me know any good deals about Russian tortoise!

Thanks!


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 9, 2010)

What age of tort and do you require captive bred or is wild caught ok? I don't have any means to supply a Russian but I suggest you add info to help others reading this. Make sure to look on Craig's List, pet finder, call local shelters, etc. If you think you are prepared for and want a captive bred baby (I see you have a Russian currently or else I would not recommend this), then you may try to find a breeder in your area, or maybe see about having one shipped if you are comfortable (many including myself have had this work out very well). This is the perfect time of year to find a captive bred baby (they hatch this time of year).


----------



## keiraliang (May 9, 2010)

keiraliang said:


> I want a Female Russian Tortoise! I am in TX
> 
> Let me know any good deals about Russian tortoise!
> 
> Thanks!



I am looking for a 7~10 years old Female russian tortoise 

CB or WC are both ok with me.

I check on Craigslist and pet finder alot. but there's not much Tort on Petfinder around Dallas, TX 

Thank you for replying!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 21, 2010)

There'ii be another LoneStar Reptile Expo, July 24/25 
@ THE ELKS LODGE 
601 WEST PIONEER PARKWAY
LOCATED ON THE NORTH SIDE OF PIONEER BETWEEN COOPER AND CENTER
ARLINGTON, TEXAS 76010
10:00 am to 5:00 pm ON SATURDAY
10:00 am to 4:00 pm ON SUNDAY)

Saw several adult Russians around $45 - $60, presumably wc. at the last one...likely be some more at this one.

Also, same bunch are doing one in: SAN ANTONIO, TEXAS
@ the LIVE OAK CIVIC CENTER
8101 Pat Booker @ Hwy. 1604
San Antonio, TX 78233
June 5/6
10am to 5pm Saturday & Sunday


Hope this helps.


----------

